# Angelschein am Forellenteich?



## teido (16. August 2010)

Ich fahr mit meinem Dad und paar anderen Freunden regelmäßig an Forrelenteich, also so einer wo man 10 euro's Zahlt und dann so viele Forellen fangen kann wie man möchte/kann, den ganzen tag lang, da wir beide keinen Angelschein haben. Ich hab vor demnächst einen zu machen, hab mich aber grad mal so gefragt ob das überhaupt legal is wenn wir da ohne schein Angeln. Auf manchen seiten hab ich gelesen das man auch an Privatgewässern einen schein braucht oder sowas. 
Weis einer von euch wie das is? Ich hab nämlich kein Lust auf ärger, auch wenn ich nich denke das da einer kommt und nach nem Schein fragt 
mfg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Also, theoretisch bräuchtest du einen, aber praktisch wird das nicht kontrolliert, ist zumindest in Bayern so 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## potter (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Klar brauchst du einen, in RLP wirds auch kontrolliert!
Zwar lückenhaft, aber es wird kontrolliert.


----------



## teido (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

mhh ich komm aus NRW, aber macht sich der besitzer auch strafbar weil er ja niemanden drauf hinweist? Mein Onkel angelt mitlerweile schon 5 oder mehr Jahre dort, ohne Schein, und kontrolliert wurde noch nie, und hingewiesen darauf das man den braucht wurde er auch nicht, sonst würde er da nicht hingehen.


----------



## aal60 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



teido schrieb:


> mhh ich komm aus NRW, aber macht sich der besitzer auch strafbar weil er ja niemanden drauf hinweist? Mein Onkel angelt mitlerweile schon 5 oder mehr Jahre dort, ohne Schein, und kontrolliert wurde noch nie, und hingewiesen darauf das man den braucht wurde er auch nicht, sonst würde er da nicht hingehen.



Das ist so,Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe *nicht*!

In NRW und auch in anderen Bundesländer ist ein Sachkundenachweis zu führen, im allgemeinen ist das der Bundesfischereischein oder Jugendfischereischein ( in Begleitung eines BFS-Inhabers.) 

Der Besitzer der Teichanlage wird es in seinen AGB oder Hausordnung vermerkt haben. 

Rausreden kann man sich da nicht !


----------



## Tradnats (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

naja ich war schon an mehreren teichanlagen und es wurde niemals darauf hingewiesen, dass ein fischereischein vorliegen muss.
Klar ich habe mich natürlich informiert ob das angeln auch ohne schein gestattet ist, vom besitzer der anlage ja aber vom gesetz her nein.

ich wurde einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich einen gültigen schien mit mir führen muss (den habe ich an diesem tag zuhause vergessen), hätte ich keinen gehabt wer weiß was dann passiert wäre...#c


----------



## Rosi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Ich schnall das nicht.

Grad die Bayern machen einen Terz um diesen doofen Angelschein. Mit zig Übungsstunden und monatelangen Schulungen. Sogar praktisch. Das kostet den Prüfling einen Haufen Geld. Dann solche Fragen im Internet. Streitereien wenn aus fremden Bundesländern Angler an bayerneigenen Seen angeln wollen.

Das stinkt nach der gängigen Kirchenpraxis. Wein saufen und Wasser predigen. Entschuldigung. Ich habe solche Fragen schon öfter von unseren bayrischen Urlaubsgästen gehört.


----------



## schadstoff (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



Rosi schrieb:


> angeln wollen.
> 
> Das stinkt nach der gängigen Kirchenpraxis. Wein saufen und Wasser predigen. Entschuldigung. Ich habe solche Fragen schon öfter von unseren bayrischen Urlaubsgästen gehört.



Genau so ist es und nicht anders....


----------



## schadstoff (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Wär ja auch schlimm wenn ich als Steuerzahler auch noch solch belanglosen Mist bezahlen müsste.


----------



## Sneep (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Hallo,

in NRW gelten an Privatgewässern nur 3 §§ des Fischereigesetzes. Dabei ist aber leider auch derjenige § der einen Fischereischein zum Fischen vorschreibt. Nur der Besitzer des Privatgewässers braucht keinen Fischereischein.

Wenn ich keinen Fischereischein habe oder ihn nicht vorzeige und dem Kontrolleur aushändige, so ist das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit die mit einer Geldbusse geahndet wird.
Es ist jedoch keine Straftat wie die Fischwilderei.

Mir ist keine Vorschrift bekannt, die vorschreibt, dass derjenige der Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt verpflichtet ist sich den Fischereischein zeigen zu lassen. In diesem Punkt lasse ich mich aber gerne belehren.


sneeP


----------



## rvs14 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Es entscheidet  der gewässerinhaber zumindestens in mv 

ich würde trotzdem einen machen wenn du in mv den angelschein machst dann würde ich ihn in stralsund machen  ein wochenendkurs 

und der lehrer der ist lustig


----------



## frifroe (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

In NRW gibt es eine 0,5Ha Regelung. Die sagt das jeder an an einem Angelteich angeln darf. Er darf nur nicht töten!! Es muß immer einer da sein, der im Besitz der entsprechenden Papiere ist und die Aufsicht führt. Vorraussetzung: Der Teich muß kleiner wie 0,5 Ha sein. Ich suche mal gelegentlich den §.

Gruß, Friedhelm


----------



## Sneep (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



frifroe schrieb:


> In NRW gibt es eine 0,5Ha Regelung. Die sagt das jeder an an einem Angelteich angeln darf. Er darf nur nicht töten!! Es muß immer einer da sein, der im Besitz der entsprechenden Papiere ist und die Aufsicht führt. Vorraussetzung: Der Teich muß kleiner wie 0,5 Ha sein. Ich suche mal gelegentlich den §.
> 
> Gruß, Friedhelm




  Hallo,

  Entschuldigung, aber da hätte ich zuerst die §§ gesucht und dann etwas  dazu geschrieben. Da es vermutlich lange dauern wird, bis du die §§ findest, die deine Meinung stützen, habe ich schon einmal etwas vorgearbeitet.

*§ 1 Geltungsbereich*

_(3) Dieses Gesetz findet keine Anwendung auf *Anlagen zur Fischzucht* oder Fischhaltung, sofern sie _
.
_4. *nicht angelfischereilich genutzt werden*. _

  Das sagt uns, dass das Fischereigesetz in vollem Umfang  auch für solche Angelteiche gilt wenn sie normale Gewässer über 0,5 ha sind.

_(5) Auf Privatgewässer und ihnen gleichgestellte Gewässer (§ 2) finden nur *§ 31 für den Fischfang mit der Handangel* sowie die §§ 39 und 40 Abs. 1 Anwendung. _

  Sind sie aber Privatgewässer (unter 0,5 ha) gilt hier trotzdem §31

*§ 31 Fischerprüfung *
_(1*) Wer die Fischerei ausübt*, muss, unbeschadet des Absatzes 2 Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sein, diesen bei sich führen und auf Verlangen den Polizeivollzugsbeamten, den Dienstkräften der Ordnungsbehörden und den Fischereiaufsehern (§ 54) zur Prüfung aushändigen. _

_(2) Ein Fischereischein *ist nicht erforderlich* _
_._
_.b) für den *Eigentümer* von Privatgewässern. _

   [FONT=&quot]§31 sagt aus, dass erst mal jeder einen Fischereischein haben muss.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Er sagt aber auch aus, das es Ausnahmen gibt, das ist der Besitzer[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Alle anderen brauchen einen Fischereischein.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]SNEEp[/FONT]


----------



## Ulli3D (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Und, vor rund 2 Jahren hat es reichlich Kontrollen der Fischereibehörden mit der Polizei an Forellenteichen in NRW gegeben (Klage von *P*eople *E*atingh *T*asty *A*nimals). Da haben die Besitzer der Teichanlagen auch kontrolliert aber, bei allen Anlagen die ich kenne steht aber der Hinweis auf den gültigen Fischereischein entweder im Netz oder auf einem "Zettel" mit den Anlagenregeln.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und, vor rund 2 Jahren hat es reichlich Kontrollen der Fischereibehörden mit der Polizei an Forellenteichen in NRW gegeben...


http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=339114


----------



## Ulli3D (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Mensch, wie die Zeit vergeht! Ist ja schon 3 Jahre her aber es ist ausgegangen wie das Hornberger Schießen.

Kleiner Nachsatz für Niedersachsen, da darf man ohne Fischereischein angeln, Perso reicht.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Nee, Niedersachsen leben in einem Land, in dem grundsätzlich zum Angeln nur der Perso ausreicht allerdings, die Gewässer sind in Vereinshand und die verlangen in der Regel einen Schein, die Vereine nehmen die Prüfung ab, warum die wohl auf dem Schein bestehen


----------



## Squad_13 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Der See ist ein Privatgewässer und somit kann der  betreiber entscheiden ob ein angelschein notwendig ist. Er muss das Gewerbe vorher anmelden und die Erlaubnis holen, dass dort Leute ohne Schein angeln dürfen. Einfach mal den betreiber fragen.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Si tacuisses philosophos mansisses

Mal wieder eine Antwort, die die Welt nicht braucht. In NRW, auf dieses Bundesland bezieht sich der Trööt, ist der einzige, der an *seinem* Privatgewässer ohne Angelschein angeln darf der Eigentümer.

In Bayern, das solltest Du wissen, darfst Du noch nicht einmal in Deinem Goldfischteich ohne Schein angeln. 

Ist schon erschreckend, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit hier Unsinn verbreitet wird. |gr:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Vorschrift bekannt, die vorschreibt, dass derjenige der Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt verpflichtet ist sich den Fischereischein zeigen zu lassen. In diesem Punkt lasse ich mich aber gerne belehren.
> 
> 
> sneeP



Hier vielleicht. LFG NRW

§ 17

Fischereierlaubnisverträge

(1) ........

(2) Ein Fischereierlaubnisvertrag darf nur mit Personen abgeschlossen werden, die Inhaber eines Fischereischeines sind.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Darum schreiben das die Betreiber ja in ihre AGB's rein. Die kehren die Beweislast um und sagen, er/ sie hat mich belogen/ betrogen, denn ohne gültigen Fischereischein durfte sie/ er gar keine Karte lösen. Zudem, in §55 (Bußgeldvorschriften), steht nur was von Ordnungswidrigkeit beim Angeln ohne Schein, da steht nichts von "nicht kontrolliert, ob Schein wirklich hat".


----------



## Sneep (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht. LFG NRW
> 
> § 17
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ja, ich glaubte es, jetzt weiß ich es(besser)

Irgendwie wohltuend wenn jemand nicht nur eine feste Meinung, sondern auch noch einen passenden   §  bringt, dann ist alles klar und hier ist alles klar.

SNEEP


----------



## allround95 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

es gibt aber auch einige forellenanlagen an denen sich die betreiber nicht sonderlich für die fischereischeine interressieren und an denen jeder angeln kann.Aber es ist immer am besten oder eigentlich  immer pflicht einen gültigen fischereischein zu haben


----------



## Karpfenangel (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Also es ist so wie die anderen schon gesagt haben:

An privaten gewässern brauchst du einen angelschein, aber du wirst eigentlich nicht kontrolliert! Ich selber gehe reglemähßig an privaten gewässern angeln (ohne angelschein) und wurde noch nie kontrolliert!
also 
petri heil#h


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Ja, in Bayern herscht halt noch Recht und Ordnung, da kannst du sogar noch nichtmal ein Fischrecht pachten ohne Schein und wenn du deinen Schein verlieren solltest (im Sinne von aberkannt), dann darft dir der Verpaechter kuendigen:



> Abschnitt 3
> Pachtverträge, Erlaubnisscheine
> Art. 25
> (1) 1 Fischereipachtverträge sind für mindestens zehn Jahre und mit höchstens drei Personen als
> ...


 
Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lil Torres (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



Karpfenangel schrieb:


> Also es ist so wie die anderen schon gesagt haben:
> 
> An privaten gewässern brauchst du einen angelschein, aber du wirst eigentlich nicht kontrolliert! Ich selber gehe reglemähßig an privaten gewässern angeln (ohne angelschein) und wurde noch nie kontrolliert!
> also
> petri heil#h


 
petri heil aber auch nur so lange bis du dann mal kontolliert wirst!! 

ich wäre da vorsichtig...


----------



## fischcatcher95 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

In B-W brauchst du keinen solange die Teichanlage unter ehm 0,25 hektar oder 25 hektar (weiß ich nichmehr so genau) liegt und keinen anschluss zu einem anderem gewässer (fluss oder so) hat.

Deshalb durften wir auch im vorbereitungslehrgang z.B. angeln gehn


----------



## Ulli3D (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Ja ja, schon was vergessen in den letzten 11 Monaten aber zumindest die Zahlenfolge stimmt noch. Es sind 0,25 ha und, es ist schon ein Unterschied ob eine Anlage 50 m x 50 m (0,25 ha) oder 500 m x 500 m (25 ha) ist.


----------



## fischcatcher95 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

ja ich weiß das 0,25 hektar und 25 hektar ein unterschied ist 

trotzdem danke nochmal für den hinweiß:q


----------



## lausi97 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Hier reden bei *Gewerblich* betriebenen Angelteichen immer welche von Privatgewässer!

Mal drüber nachdenken!

In NRW braucht man zummindest das Prüfungszeugnis.


----------



## Sneep (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

Hallo,

ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht. 

Dann habe ich es nachgelesen:

   (4) Privatgewässer sind stehende Gewässer, die gegen jeden Fischwechsel abgesperrt sind, an denen Alleineigentum, Eigentum zur gesamten Hand oder Miteigentum besteht und die 
*a) zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Wohn- und Hofbereich gehören *
*oder *
*b) nicht größer als 0,5 Hektar sind. *



Den Begriff gewerblich finde ich da nicht. 


Es gibt für Privatgewässer 2 mögliche Bedingungen, von denen muss eine erfüllt sein, a oder b.


Wie das Gewässer genutzt sein muss, steht dort nicht.



Du hast wie viele Andere den Begriff des Privatgewässers falsch verstanden. Ein Privatgewässer ist ein Begriff aus dem Fischereirecht und bezeichnet nichts anderes als ein kleines Gewässer, an dem das Fischereigesetz nur bedingt gilt. 



Hätte man das nicht gemacht, müsste jeder der einen Goldfisch aus seinem Gartenteich keschert einen Fischereischein haben.
Der Begriff Privatgewässer sagt nicht, dass es ein "privates " Gewässer ist.Auch das Gewässer eines Angelvereins ist in Privatgewässer, wenn es kleiner als 0,5 ha ist. Wenn ich der Besitzer eines großen Baggersees bin, ist das immer noch kein Privatgewässer, obwohl es mir "privat" gehört.



Für die Aussage, dass ich in NRW das Prüfungszeugnis haben muss um im Angelteich zu fischen, würde mich schon interessieren, woher du diese Aussage ableitest. Das muss ja irgendwo stehen. 



Es würde die Diskussion an dieser Stelle erheblich erleichtern und vermutlich auch verkürzen, wenn Aussagen die gemacht werden auch gleich mit dem entsprechenden Gesetzestext belegt werden. 

Das setzt aber voraus, man hat einen Gesetzestext und schaut auch rein und überlässt das nicht immer nur Anderen.




SNeeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Für die Aussage, dass ich in NRW das Prüfungszeugnis haben muss um im Angelteich zu fischen, würde mich schon interessieren, woher du diese Aussage ableitest. Das muss ja irgendwo stehen.




Das steht nirgends, denn es ist einwandfrei falsch. 

Man braucht unter bestimmten (den meißten) Bedingungen einen Fischereischein. Ältere, die Ihren Fischereischein vor neunzehnhundertirgendwasundsiebzig gekauft und ununterbrochen verlängert haben, mussten nie eine Prüfung ablegen und haben auch kein Prüfungszeugnis, dürfen aber überall eine Fischereierlaubnis erwerben.
Ausländische Staatsbürger, die einen vorübergehenden Wohnsitz ind Deutschland haben, bekommen den Fischereischein auf Antrag ebenfalls ohne Prüfung, haben also auch kein Prüfungszeugnis.


----------



## lausi97 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

@Ralle und sneep

In bezug auf das Prüfungszeugnis hab ihr Recht,da gibt es natürlich diese ausnahmen,wollte damit auch nur klarstellen das es ohne irgendwelche Angelscheine,in welcher form auch immer,nicht erlaubt ist an Angelteichen zu Angeln.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es würde die Diskussion an dieser Stelle erheblich erleichtern und vermutlich auch verkürzen, wenn Aussagen die gemacht werden auch gleich mit dem entsprechenden Gesetzestext belegt werden.
> 
> Das setzt aber voraus, man hat einen Gesetzestext und schaut auch rein und überlässt das nicht immer nur Anderen.
> 
> SNeeP



Dabei gibt es auf der Schwesterseite http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/deutschland.html
die Gesetze und Verordnungen für Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich zum nachlesen. Leider sind nicht immer die aktuellsten Stände da aber, vom Grundsatz her hat man schon mal einen Überblick.

Es ist also noch nicht einmal erforderlich nach Fischereigesetz Bundeslandxyz zu googlen.

Es ist überhaupt oftmals erschreckend, mit welcher Inbrunst hier Halbwahrheiten oder gar falsche Aussagen verbreitet werden, die sich mit Gesetz und Verordnung nicht belegen lassen. #d


----------



## Forellej (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein am Forellenteich?*

ich fahr auch öfters mit meinem vater an nen forelleteich.
mein vater hat einen bundesfischereischein und ich einen jugendfischereischein also darf ich unter seiner aufsicht angeln.


----------

